# [Spanish NR] Asier Cardoso Sánchez 3x3 Blindfolded, mean of 3: 1:02.67



## asierrayk (Apr 14, 2015)

Done at the final round




Also I got 48.36 seconds at first round (2nd of Spain)


----------

